

Elon Musk and SpaceX’s Hand Gesture Holographic Interface - the_arun
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNqs_S-zEBY
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;plus.google.com&#x2F;u&#x2F;1&#x2F;109794669788083578017&#x2F;posts&#x2F;CUG25sb8sPF
======
the_arun
Read about this from here -
[https://plus.google.com/u/1/109794669788083578017/posts/CUG2...](https://plus.google.com/u/1/109794669788083578017/posts/CUG25sb8sPF)

